# Samsung Smart TV Aquarium / Kamin App



## oxoViperoxo (17. Februar 2012)

Also ich wollte mal fragen ob es für die Samsung Smart TVs ein schönes Aquarium oder Kamin App gibt. Sollte natürlich sehr realisitsch aussehen und in HD sein, nicht so ein 2D Pixel Augenkiller Schrott. 

Gibt es sowas?


----------

